# Square-1 EO and CP Algorithms



## brandbest1 (Dec 31, 2014)

> Made this quick video upon viewer request with my Edge Orientation and Corner Permutations Algorithms.
> 
> EO:
> One-One: 1,0/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/
> ...


----------



## aashritspidey (Dec 31, 2014)

Nice  very useful  Thaanks


----------

